# Stonehaven score!!



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Visiting my local B&M today and they had *three* bags of Stoney available!!
I bought two of them and, while debating on the third bag, decided to let someone else enjoy.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Definitely a nice score!! Gratzie!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Is any one out there still hard up for finding this stuff?.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

sounds7 said:


> Is any one out there still hard up for finding this stuff?.


Yes!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet score! Congrats!


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> Is any one out there still hard up for finding this stuff?.


 I tried to find some for almost 2 years...always a day late or a dollar short.:dunno:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Great find, Pi'down! I haven't bought any - haven't SEEN any - in almost a year. There are pounds of the stuff crowding up my basement but it gets so much better after five or six years of age I try to leave the jars alone until they come due. It about broke my heart when I saw the bottom of the '04 jar this year. The '06 came open recently and it isn't half bad but the '04 is definitely better.

If you find a few pounds, jar it until about 2016 or 2017 for best results.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Good find - that stuff is amazing. We can literally be in and out of stock in minutes as it never fails that we are unpacking while someone says "Stonehaven?" and creates a rush


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Great find, Pi'down! I haven't bought any - haven't SEEN any - in almost a year. There are pounds of the stuff crowding up my basement but it gets so much better after five or six years of age I try to leave the jars alone until they come due. It about broke my heart when I saw the bottom of the '04 jar this year. The '06 came open recently and it isn't half bad but the '04 is definitely better.
> 
> If you find a few pounds, jar it until about 2016 or 2017 for best results.


would leaving it in its bag work also?


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

sounds7 said:


> Is any one out there still hard up for finding this stuff?.


Yep! My local shops suck for tinned stuff, especially the rare ones. I was damn surprised to walk in and see they finally ordered some Samuel Gawith, McClelland and Dan Tobacco "tins".

The last SH I got a hold of; after lots of stalking out of state B&M's, was full of old mold. Although they say it was sugars... I still think it was mold, but my partial stash that got a little taste of the moldy stuff hasn't started showing signs of contamination yet. I wonder if mold can eventually die if kept in adverse conditions. The stuff they sent looked _really_ old...

And I find it very hard to watch the forums for the "it's here" post and race off to order it. Only to find out its already gone.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Just get on an etailer's waiting list. Only took me four months to buy 4 bags @ $25 each.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> would leaving it in its bag work also?


The corner folds will eventually wear through and form holes, this allows moisture to escape and the baccy will dry up. Your only hope is to put the pouch itself in a second sealed container and never disturb them until ready to open. I've done this in a large coleman ice chest to some success.

Here's an easy way to check for "holing" of esoterica bags. Since it was originally vacuum-sealed when packaged, an uncompromised bag will be solid like a brick. If you get a hole, the bag will loosen-up and you will be able to feel air and movement inside the bag.

If you discover that your Esoterica bag has "loosened", you need to jar the contents immediately.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I wish I had a B&M that was better for more than just pipe cleaners. I'm in a desert out here.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice, you will enjoy it.

View attachment 57518


View attachment 57519


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

EvoFX said:


> would leaving it in its bag work also?


Yes, unless it leaks. Some folks trust the pouch; some mash the whole thing, bag and all, into a large glass jar and seal it up; and some open the pouches and store the flakes in jars. (I am a open-and-repack-in-glass guy.)


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> Yes, unless it leaks. Some folks trust the pouch; some mash the whole thing, bag and all, into a large glass jar and seal it up; and some open the pouches and store the flakes in jars. (I am a open-and-repack-in-glass guy.)


I'm also a repack in mason jar guy. Seems to work the best. Normally, I use half pint jars so I can open one at a time to enjoy.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

What etailer is the best for that waiting list? I need (NEED) a bag of this stuff.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

PM sent! Been trying to source a bag.

I'm gonna go pick up the other bag if its left!


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

JuanOrez said:


> I'm also a repack in mason jar guy. Seems to work the best. Normally, I use half pint jars so I can open one at a time to enjoy.


I agree with Jon here. Why risk your tobacco getting ruined because you didn't change it to mason jars. I dont think its worth the risk. But anyway nice score!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> PM sent! Been trying to source a bag.
> 
> I'm gonna go pick up the other bag if its left!


PM replied to.
Ask John, Steven or Andy to hold it for you.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

piperdown said:


> PM replied to.
> Ask John, Steven or Andy to hold it for you.


Got lazy and never called... I was bored today so I headed down there.. They still had that one bag left so I picked it up... Super excited to have a bag now!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

scored a bit today...thanks!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Got lazy and never called... I was bored today so I headed down there.. They still had that one bag left so I picked it up... Super excited to have a bag now!


Good for you!
I don't think the plaza location sells pipes and pipe tobacco like C&T does, either that or the regulars don't go for esoterica because it's usually sitting there until I end up buying it.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> scored a bit today...thanks!


Your welcome. Now you'll start chasing after pipes and pipe tobacco....


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Good for you!
> I don't think the plaza location sells pipes and pipe tobacco like C&T does, either that or the regulars don't go for esoterica because it's usually sitting there until I end up buying it.


Guy working seemed to think it sits there because its 8oz bags and because of price. He said they don't put it online because of the swarm it would create.. :lol: Silly Puffers!!!

Kinda surprised they had tins of penzance though!! If I wasn't sitting on a 1LB and leaving for mexico on Sat I probably would of picked some up to cellar.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

KcJason1 said:


> Guy working seemed to think it sits there because its 8oz bags and because of price...


 What did they charge for the Stonehaven and Penzance?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> What did they charge for the Stonehaven and Penzance?


Stonehaven was something like $35.88 plus tax, which I think jumped it up around $38 something.

Couldn't tell you on the Penzance as I haven't bought any for a while since I decided I don't really care for it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

piperdown said:


> Stonehaven was something like $35.88 plus tax, which I think jumped it up around $38 something...


That isn't so far off from where it was before Esoterica fell off the map.

(FWIW, I was at JR Cigar the other day; the Dunhill tin that was $5.95 (in NC with a once relatively low tobacco tax) three years ago has nearly doubled to $9.95. Escudo, recently $6.95 has slid up to $8.95. :spider: )


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

yeah but you have to remember that 2 years ago was the SCHIP that increased all the taxes


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> What did they charge for the Stonehaven and Penzance?


12.75+tax


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Commander Quan said:


> yeah but you have to remember that 2 years ago was the SCHIP that increased all the taxes


Yes, of course. But that was only a dime and ounce increase on federal taxes for pipe tobacco. It doesn't explain the large increases seen on many blends except the OTC "roll your own" stuff.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice Score!!!! I'm hoping that one day I'll walk into my local tobacco shop and see those beautiful bags of Stonehaven. Though, I fear that day may never come. Since the tobacco shops in my city are pretty lame. But, you never know.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I always do a double take at the pipe tobacco section of the store when I see stony there. It is a random showing but always a great surprise!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

piperdown said:


> I always do a double take at the pipe tobacco section of the store when I see stony there. It is a random showing but always a great surprise!


Just scored a second bag from one of the other locals that I been waiting to get penzance in. I was looking at the SG and happy they had more squadron leader in. Then I look on the shelf for penzance and see tins.. I'm excited now.. Then I see a bag laying down.. My interest really perks now.. I think is it lens or stony.. I walk around the display case to get a better look.. It was Stoney.. Score!!! It was the last of 5 bags they said.. And it had also been over a year since the had it in stock!


----------



## bentbriar (Oct 29, 2011)

Such an illusisve baccy, great score. I hope too be so lucky one day.


----------

